

Co-working spaces in/around Santa Clara? - tmpk

I am looking for a place where I can rent a private office/cube on a daily/weekly basis. There are plenty of good options like Sandbox Suites in SF, but I am looking for something in the South Bay or the Peninsula. Thanks.
======
jmcguckin
Also, Fiber High on Commercial Ave in Palo Alto.

www.fiberhigh.com

------
srn
The hacker dojo may meet some of your needs.

~~~
whimsy
<http://hackerdojo.pbworks.com/>

